# Fluorescent light



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2007/10/husky_84watt_portable_tripod_f_1.php
I was told about this light which I think is pretty cool because of it being compact, all in one piece and the 360 degree angle of lighting.
Any reviews would be appreciated. Any if you know where to buy one please share that info too as I have been unsuccessful.
Sage


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a Husky Tool, did you try the Husky site?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We have 3 or 4 of these. They are ok. Its convenient that they collapse into a small carrying case with a strap. However, they are a bit fragile. The bulbs are fragile and break frequently, even just in transit, and we have had other plastic parts break on them. For the cost, they are good. Also, a somewhat greener alternative than continuing to burn halogen lights at 500-1000-1500 watts.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a few I got at Home Depot. They are fragile! They do the job though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> I have a few I got at Home Depot. They are fragile! They do the job though.


RC

One thing that gets me every time I use one of these things, is if you set up the tripod before pulling the power cord out, you have to collapse it and start again...unless you have really long skinny arms and can reach all the way up inside there and pull the cord out. That can be a little annoying.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A fellow hanger has one. The light given is good. I did not like the large footprint of the tripod. RCP & V has confirmed my suspicion that they are fragile. 

I use an old fashion brass floor lamb. The one with three bulbs around the top and a center three-way bulb.

Here's a pix of a new one:










I rewired and swapped out the center socket for a regular base. I use the energy saving coil florescents, each equiv to 110 watts, i.e. I can have 440 watts. It has a 15 foot electrical cord with a HD plug now. 

Each bulb gets wrapped up and placed in a five for travel.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Lights?? you guys use lights?? Jess kidding.........but it is amazing to me that some painters and drywall finishers do not use lights at all. We use 300 watt lights but the problem with them is they can actually mask certain imperfections or holidays because of the glare........... or on the other hand they can alert the HO of every tiny minute imperfection on the walls  But the lights do help for the most part...........

Sal


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Old thread I know , but I'm new around here, so takke it easy!

And, for a nominal fee I show you my spiffy homemade florescent light that Rocks largely, doesn't get hot and burn the house or the clients cat, and works great.
Clear plastic box, coupla double fixtures, a 2x4 piece screwed into the bottom (use washers on the screws) that also serves as a cord wrap, 15' white xtension cord, old paint bucket handle making a hanger hooh on the top.
About $30 in parts.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Brush............

I see an invention in the making!!....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> However, they are a bit fragile. The bulbs are fragile and break frequently


So how many painters _*does*_ it take to change a light bulb..? :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> So how many painters _*does*_ it take to change a light bulb..? :whistling2:


Depends who is on the job!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

looks like NASA came up with that one!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

The review you provided a link to mentioned Home Depot.

I have use one of these lights in a small room and I still felt like I was squinting to see the cut line.

I didn't feel that it provided much light.

The same design with twice as much light would be good.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> looks like NASA came up with that one!


The actual truth is that Home Depot stole the idea from the Fremen while breaking ground for a new store on the planet Arrakis.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

I use 300 watt light bulbs about 5 bucks a bulb and I have found that nothing seems to light up a room better.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree the 300 watt bulbs do a nice job. Now if i could just get my guys to quit breaking them!!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I work with a regular dual 500w Bulldog tripod set up. Aiming it is the key to making it illuminate a room properly. I worked for a company that had rigged a couple of flo. tube box lights to stand vertical, those worked well.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

I tell they crew if you break one you have to by two more by the next morning.......guess what they dont seem to break as often.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought a dual halogen on tripod that keeps frying for some reason (made in China?) and am goin to salvage the tripod and mount some flourescents . Can't be any worse than trying to figure out what is wrong with the ----- thing !


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> The review you provided a link to mentioned Home Depot.
> 
> I have use one of these lights in a small room and I still felt like I was squinting to see the cut line.
> 
> ...


I agree Craftsman, I bought one after finally finding it at the big box, set it up in my garage, was very disappointed in the amount of light, packed it up, sold it to a drywall guy who had recommened it to me.
Big disapointment.
Sage


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm tellin ya, check our my light box, it's teh bomb.


----------



## antrich (Mar 21, 2009)

*check this*

Hi all, been lurking for the last couple of days. Maybe this is the way to go... http://www.wobblelight.com/wljr_features.html

if anyone has one, how do you like them and how well do the perform?

cheers,
anthony


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

graybear13 said:


> I bought a dual halogen on tripod that keeps frying for some reason (made in China?) and am goin to salvage the tripod and mount some flourescents . Can't be any worse than trying to figure out what is wrong with the ----- thing !



You mean the bulbs are burning out? I think I got a handle on what causes this.

Always move the lights gently when they are hot, and especially right after you turn them off. Any kind of shock when the filament is cooling can fracture the filament easily.

I got to the point where I just always move them gently whenever I move them, and the bulbs are lasting several times longer.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> You mean the bulbs are burning out? I think I got a handle on what causes this.
> 
> Always move the lights gently when they are hot, and especially right after you turn them off. Any kind of shock when the filament is cooling can fracture the filament easily.
> 
> I got to the point where I just always move them gently whenever I move them, and the bulbs are lasting several times longer.


 
They usually come with cheap bulbs. Also if you take a qtip and some rubbing alcohol to the contacts on the fixture they last longer. Somebody told me this, I didnt believe it, then I tried it and it worked.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

antrich said:


> Hi all, been lurking for the last couple of days. Maybe this is the way to go... http://www.wobblelight.com/wljr_features.html
> 
> if anyone has one, how do you like them and how well do the perform?
> 
> ...


A bit clumsy and hard to store, but they work ok I guess.


----------



## cy hundley (Aug 17, 2008)

I just use the old yellow utility area lights with a 500 or 300 watter. Easily moved, with a small footprint.


----------

